# Need Itunes help



## Gem91 (Feb 18, 2007)

I have been using Itunes for over a year now, and last week i tried to update my ipod and it came up with an error message saying

"The Ipod "_ _ _" cannot be updated. The required file cannot be found"​
And it says i have 948.5 MB worth of audio on my ipod, and then ill look on my ipod and only 4 songs actually show up.

I have nver had problems before and its really stumped me as i have got a new ipod on the warrenty incase my ipod had malfunstioned, and it still did it. 

So then i uninstalled and reinstalled itunes, made another playlist to upload onto it and it still continued to come up with the error message! :4-dontkno 

I would really like to know if anyone has experienced this problems b4 and knows how to slove it. My ipod is my life, ha lol, i listen to it all the time, and im going insane without it!xx


----------



## Changeling (Nov 7, 2005)

Only thing i can offer here.

Pressing the center button and the play/pause simultaneously will reset the Ipod.

Hope this helps.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

well, 1st like changeling says, reset the ipod (instructions are in the owner's manual, and on apple's support website). next plug it in and try the update again. if that doesn't work, reset the ipod, and then do a restore. *now this will completely erase the ipod and reformat it!*, but it will make sure that the latest ipod system software is on it. if it still will not update the ipod that way, try just downloading the ipod updater from apple's site, and running it outside of itunes to restore the ipod. if that fails, you need to take the ipod back to apple, as there is a hardware problem with it, and apple is the only ones that can fix it under warranty.


----------

